# Brinkmann "Rust Master" TrailMaster Limited Edition



## latingig (Jun 9, 2014)

Paid a good price for this product. Still have my old one that I used allot and still looks in great shape with no rust at all. Bought this three weeks ago and I used it twice. Saw rust starting to form on the wood box and was a little concerned. Rather then taking it back I call Brinkmann and communicated with someone named Seth. Started out pretty good and gave them all my information. He wanted pictures so I sent him these. Remember, this is only a three week smoker. He email me and recommended that I purchase heat paint and spray paint it again. That was it. BUY more paint and finish doing there job after paying what I did for this smoker. They gave me so many excuses of why it started to rust, Heat to HIGH in the wood box, to much fluid for starting the fire (don't use fluid), and the excuses went on. Then he told me that Brinkmann would send me a cover for the smoker. Received and email from him letting me know that they weren't going to send me one. Sad service from a company that I highly recommended to all my friends. Had to call them and show them these pictures. If you buy one of these, they will rust on you.













DSCN2354.JPG



__ latingig
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSCN2355.JPG



__ latingig
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSCN2356.JPG



__ latingig
__ Jun 9, 2014


















DSCN2357.JPG



__ latingig
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 11, 2014)

I noticed mine has rust on the back side of the firebox.  I guess I need to repaint it.


----------



## smokeymcgee (Jun 11, 2014)

I just picked mine up is pretty well known that this model will rustyi knew that before I bought it and I plan on adding a coat of heat resistant red paint


----------



## latingig (Jun 11, 2014)

Make sure you use a High Heat Primer as well. Automotive shops have them. I'm surprised, because my old Brinkman has NO rust. Mine was only a couple of weeks old and still under warranty but it took a while to put together. :) Painting was cheaper but you would expect Brinkmann to send the primer and the paint. Cheap Company....in my book.


----------



## guelphsmoke (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine's the same way.  I've had it for two and a half months and it looks about 2 and half years old.  The rust is clearly visible everywhere.   I store it outside uncovered, just like my Weber kettle.  My kettle is 6 years old and still in good shape.  There's a small just spot when I put a deep scratch in the service, but that's it.  I need to replace the charcoal grate on my kettle, but that's to be expected based on how I store it. 

I will say I like the Brinkman cooking grates.  They seem to be of good quality and clean off really well. 

I agree with Latingig, Brinkman is a cheap company.  Not much you can do other then sand and repaint next season.


----------



## smokeymcgee (Jun 12, 2014)

You could geta cover at home depot they carry a very nice one. Tight fit too.  Made just for the rust master. :)


----------



## latingig (Jun 12, 2014)

Well, when you spend what I have on this Rust Master, you don't expect it to rust in 3 weeks. Big sign on the front said OUTDOOR ONLY...:) I did buy one. Have to wait til I paint it. You would think if the product was painted properly and they stood behind their quality, you wouldn't have to pay 40 bucks for a cover. It's just a bad workmanship on this model. My other hasn't rust in 4 years and I don't have a cover on it. Go Figure!!!


----------



## smokeymcgee (Jun 12, 2014)

I know I just paid 300 for mine. Really that's not a lot for this type of smoker so rust is expected unfortunately. Yeah that's what I've heard.  Before mine was even assembled I was finding rust in odd spots like under handles where there's no paint.  I just went through sanded it down and hit it with wd40. I haven't got to cook on mine yet but did you season the whole unit with oil? If you didn't that's why is rusting. The manual says to do that before you even use it?


----------



## latingig (Jun 13, 2014)

Didn't see that on the manual Smokey. I will have to look that up. I know that using cast iron skillets you have to season it before using it, but even seasoning it will not prevent rust from forming. The workmanship on the TrailMaster was a little sloppy and could have done a better job on the finish. There is nothing wrong with the smoker, it's holding up with no rust, it's the wood and coal section that has formed rust after a week. Makes no sense to me. But does perform nicely.


----------



## remmy700p (Jun 13, 2014)

It's about what one should expect from a $300 smoker made in China. The high heat generated at the firebox surely undercuts the paint bond. A rattle can of high-temp black automotive or BBQ paint will do wonders. A good wipedown on the outside with WD-40 before storing is also a good idea. It's my regimen and I have zero rust on mine. (Disclaimer: It is stored outside with the TMLE custom cover under a patio cover).


----------



## smokeymcgee (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah lating I didn't read that is just what I do. Fyi: for 60 bucks you can buya new fire box online. Maybe if it needs it down the road is nice to know is available


----------



## ps0303 (Jun 16, 2014)

latingig said:


> Well, when you spend what I have on this Rust Master, you don't expect it to rust in 3 weeks. Big sign on the front said OUTDOOR ONLY...:) I did buy one. Have to wait til I paint it. You would think if the product was painted properly and they stood behind their quality, you wouldn't have to pay 40 bucks for a cover. It's just a bad workmanship on this model. My other hasn't rust in 4 years and I don't have a cover on it. Go Figure!!!


Mine sits in the garage when not in use and it still has rust on it.


----------



## smokeymcgee (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol really ouch. I've smoked with minea few times now.  But I'm very anel about not letting a drop off water touch it. .. I think the cover will do wonders to. However if youre in a place with a lot of moisture in air the cover won't help that.


----------

